# XFS formatierte Festplatte auslesen



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (14. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schreib euch jetzt einfach mal, da ich nicht mehr weiß, wonach ich suchen soll. 

Mein Buffalo-NAS hat sich zerschossen und ich bin nun dran, die Daten irgendwie zu sichern, damit ich die Platte formatieren kann. Nun stellt sich aber die Frage, wie ich an die Daten komme.

Ich habe ein MacBook Pro hier und ein Windows8 Notebook. Ich habe bereits versucht mit Linuxlive und einer Kubuntu-Installation auf die Platte zuzugreifen, das will aber partout nicht, ich kenne mich auch überhaupt nicht mir Linux aus, daher bitte ich euch mal hier um Hilfe. 

Wenn ich über LinuxLive an das Gerät will, sagt er mir immer: Das USB-Gerät konnte mnicht an die virtuelle Maschine gebunden werden, USB Device is busy with a previous request.
Der Fehler kommt aber immer, auch, wenn ich versuche, einen USB-Filter in der VirtualBox auf die Maschine zu legen und sie dann zu starten, gleiches Verhalten. 

Kann mir hier wer helfen? Ich will ungern für ne Datenrettungssoftware, die ich 1mal nutze 160 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. April 2013)

hmm warte hier ist etwas dazu 

google.de

übrigens dieser link direkt zu dem ergebnis Explorer für XFS Format - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (14. April 2013)

Gegoogelt hatte ich auch schon mehrfach, aber auf den Link bin ich nicht gekommen. -.- Naja, versuch ich es mal mit der Live CD von Ubuntu, aber wenn kubuntu nix findet, warum sollte es dann mit ubuntu anders sein? Ich hab eh keine Ahnung, was da so die Unterschiede der 128 Ubuntu-Versionen sind...

Edit: Hab jetzt über die Live-CD ubuntu laufen, mal davon ab, dass die Maschine derbst lahm ist (oder auch mal gar nicht reagiert) weiß ich absolut nicht, wo ich in Linux meine Festplatte finde.... Wenn ich in VirtualBox das Gerät anklicke, kommt immer nur: "Das USB-Gerät JMicron USB to ATA/ATAPI bridge [0100] konnte nicht an die virtuelle Maschine LinuxLive gebunden werden.

USB device 'JMicron USB to ATA/ATAPI bridge' with UUID {b4301442-f4d7-4e37-ac9a-75e28c36daed} is busy with a previous request. Please try again later.

Fehlercode:E_INVALIDARG (0x80070057)
Komponente:HostUSBDevice
Interface:IHostUSBDevice {173b4b44-d268-4334-a00d-b6521c9a740a}
Callee:IConsole {db7ab4ca-2a3f-4183-9243-c1208da92392}"

Über die Grafische Oberfläche find ich nix, wo ich zur Festplatte navigieren könnte / bzw kackt die VM da auch schon wieder ab -.- Kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen, ob ich das Laufwerk noch extra mounten muss und wie ich auf die Platte komme?

Danke.


----------



## Jimini (14. April 2013)

Alternativ kannst du es mit Parted Magic versuchen, diese Live-Distribution bringt von Haus aus Support für viele Dateisysteme mit.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: die verschiedenen *buntu-Distributionen unterscheiden sich vor allem in der verwendeten Desktopumgebung (Ubuntu -> Gnome / Unity, Kubuntu -> KDE, Xubuntu -> XFCE, Lubuntu -> LXDE) und der mitgelieferten Software (die aber beliebig ausgetauscht werden kann).


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mit mehreren Distributionen von Linux und LinuxLive Creator getestet, in der Virtual Box läuft das zwar, aber das System braucht zum klicken schon 30 Sekunden 
Und zum Booten hab ich das auch nicht bekommen. -.-

Ich teste das ganze mit einer Rettungs-Software, Linux ist mir hier viel zu umständlich.


----------



## Timsu (1. Mai 2013)

Hast du bis jetzt immer nur VMs genutzt?


----------



## maltris (2. Mai 2013)

Das VMs je nach den Ressourcen des Hosts sehr langsam sind, sollte jedem klar sein. 
Starte das Livesystem mal nativ auf deinem Rechner, ohne VM, dann ist alles recht bedienbar.

Nachdem du die Festplatte angesteckt hast, sollten aktuelle Distros dein Geraet erkennen und dir anzeigen.
Ist das nicht der Fall, geht es daran, erstmal zu schauen ob die Festplatte angesteckt ist. Hierzu eignet sich gparted ganz gut. gparted sollte auf den ueblichen Rescue- und Livesystemen vorhanden sein, ansonsten gibt es da auch noch die gparted-Livedistro (GParted -- Live CD/USB/PXE/HD).

Nun ueberpruefe, ob gparted dir deine Festplatte aus dem NAS anzeigt (keine Aktionen im Programm durchfuehren, nur erstmal schauen ob da was angezeigt wird!). Wenn da was ist, siehst du eine Partitionszuordnung, die etwa "/dev/sdb2" oder /dev/sda1" usw lautet. Wobei hier die letzte Zahl und der letzte Buchstabe sehr variieren koennen. 

Nun geh mal in eine Konsole und mach dich zum root (im Grunde der Supervisor) mit dem Befehl:

su root

Anschliessend musst du ein Passwort eingeben, das du selbst im ersten Moment nicht siehst, nicht beirren lassen, einfach weitermachen und mit Enter bestaetigen. Die meisten Live-Distros haben kein root-Passwort gesetzt, also ist dieser Vorgang vielleicht gar nicht noetig. Manchmal ist die Kofiguration auch so eingestellt, dass du vor jeden Befehl, der mit root-Rechen ausgefuehrt werden soll, "sudo " schreiben musst. Probiere das am besten einfach aus.

Nachdem du also nun root bist, kannst du mit dem Befehl:

mkdir /newfolder

Einen Ordner erstellen. Der heisst nun "newfolder".
Mit dem Befehl:

mount /dev/sdb2 /newfolder

mountest du die Partition sdb2 nach /newfolder und kannst dort auf sie zugreifen. sdb2, ich sage es nochmal, kann hierbei variieren, du musst schauen was gparted sagt.

Nachdem erfolgreich gemounted wurde, findest du deine Dateien im Filemanager im Dateisystem unter /newfolder. Zumindest wenn alles richtig lief und deine Festplatte ueberhaupt noch funktioniert.

Das ist der Crashcourse fuer die Sache. Es ist sehr kompliziert Kommandozeilenvoodoo zu machen wenn man daran nicht gewoehnt ist. Ich habe versucht es so einfach wie moeglich zu erklaeren. Wenn du weitere Hilfe brauchst, stehe ich auch per Skype und Teamspeak zur Verfuegung, viel Glueck bei der Datenrettung und vielleicht bis spaeter!


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (2. Mai 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Hast du bis jetzt immer nur VMs genutzt?


Ja



maltris schrieb:


> Das VMs je nach den Ressourcen des Hosts sehr langsam sind, sollte jedem klar sein.


Aber sooooo lahm? Auf nem aktuellen i5?



maltris schrieb:


> Starte das Livesystem mal nativ auf deinem Rechner, ohne VM, dann ist alles recht bedienbar.


 Gerade das funktionierte über LinuxLive ja eben nicht. Das Notebook meldet immer, dass das System korrupt sei oder so ähnlich. Auf jeden fall scheitert es schon beim Bootvorgang... Soll ich das Image der Live-Distribution einfach mal so auf DVD brennen und testen?


----------



## maltris (2. Mai 2013)

Probiere es doch einfach mit einer gänigeren Distro, etwa Debian oder Ubuntu.

PS: Hast du nen freien Stick? Dann boote von dort, die Umwelt freuts.


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte auch Ubuntu schon getestet...

Brauch ich das Image nur mounten und den Inhalt auf den Stick ziehen, oder muss ich den noch extra bootfähig machen? (Ich möchte auch ungern einen DVD Rohling dafür verschwenden  )


----------



## Pikus (2. Mai 2013)

Den Stick kannst du mit diesem Programm bootfähig machen.
Wenn du das gemacht hast, den Stick einfach im PC lassen und neu starten. An diesem Punkt musst du wissen, wie du das Bootmenü deines Laptops aufrufst. Alternativ kannst du auch im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge so einstellen, dass vom USB-Stick gebootet wird. Dann die Einstellungen speichern und erneut rebooten. Fertig


----------

